# Play recording at the begining of each ride



## st3rling (Jul 27, 2015)

Apologies if this was already suggested...
What if we play recording at the beginning of each ride? Let's say you pick up your passenger(s) and after exchanging hellos and starting the trip, you press the button and something like this plays:
Hello and welcome (whatever),
For your safety, please fasten your seat belts...
something else, blah, blah, blah...
And at the end, something like:
Please note that the tips are not included in your fare nor they are required...(something like that)
Enjoy your ride!

Anyone want to chip in to get the recording professionally done? LOL

No Uber mentioning in the recording. Or will it still be against the Uber policies?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Than you record same thing in Spanish :
Para su seguridad , mantenga sus manos, brazos, pies y piernas dentro del vehicle y cuide a sus pequenitos por favor , gracias


----------



## st3rling (Jul 27, 2015)

lol, just translated your message in google:

"For your safety , keep your hands , arms, feet and legs inside the vehicle and watch your wee please thanks"


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You could have that as an auto reply in your txt back to them. But you risk deactivate in any case doing so.


----------



## st3rling (Jul 27, 2015)

No texting back, that would be on Uber servers. If message is played, do you think pax will complain to uber that the driver played welcome/safety message?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

True, and eventually yes.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

If the car loses pressure your Uber driver will provide you with an oxygen mask.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> If the car loses pressure your Uber driver will provide you with an oxygen mask.


_If you are feeling nauseous, a face-hugger will be deployed and automatically attach itself to your face. Just relax until the face-hugger is securely wrapped around your head. 
If you begin to panic, the nearest door will open and you will be ejected from the vehicle safely.

Thank you and be sure to tip!_


----------



## Viera Uber (Dec 29, 2014)

In the likely event of the need to vomit, you'll find a plastic bag under the seat in front of you. Place over your head, draw the strings tight around your neck, and breathe normally. The feeling should go away within 4 or 5 minutes. Thank you for riding with us!


----------



## Drive4$ (Aug 29, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> _If you are feeling nauseous, a face-hugger will be deployed and automatically attach itself to your face. Just relax until the face-hugger is securely wrapped around your head.
> If you begin to panic, the nearest door will open and you will be ejected from the vehicle safely.
> 
> Thank you and be sure to tip!_


Lol


----------

